# Prednisone and high white blood cell count



## Martinah (May 4, 2008)

Doctor prescribed prednisone (5mg) and my wbc count came up very high. Is it normal?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Martina,

I'd suggest you speak to your clinic/Doctor about your results. If your WBC count is abnormally high then this is usually a sign of an infection somewhere. Prednisone is a corticosteroid which suppresses the immune system and can make you more prone to infections. Bottom line is that a high WBC count is not normal.

Hope all is okay  
Maz x


----------



## Martinah (May 4, 2008)

Maz

Thank you for your reply. I did find out that Prednisone alters WBC count to the up side for some reason, and along with being preg. (which also increase wbc count) is why it was high.  My blood and urine + pelvic exam showed that I don't have any infection (phew) and everything is ok. Since it was prescribed by my IVF doctor, I will be coming off Prednisone soon and the count should come back down. 

Thank again for your answer. 

Your baby is so cute.


----------

